# Some more video from Greg's workout



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

<object classid=clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000 codebase=http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0 width=430 height=400 id=embeddable_player><param name=allowFullScreen value=true /><param name=movie value=http://www.nba.com/media/blazers/g.swf /><param name=quality value=high /><param name=bgcolor value=#000000 /><param name=FlashVars value=xmlfile=http://images.trailblazers.com/ssp_director/images.php?album=406 /><embed src=http://www.nba.com/media/blazers/g.swf quality=high bgcolor=#000000 width=430 height=400 name=embeddable_player align=middle allowScriptAccess=sameDomain allowFullScreen=true type=application/x-shockwave-flash pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer flashvars=xmlfile=http://images.trailblazers.com/ssp_director/images.php?album=406 /></object>

http://blogs.trailblazers.com/risewithus/2008/07/02/greg-oden-hits-the-court/

:drool:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh sweet Jesus!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Oh my god he's huge. I watched every game of his at Ohio State (go Buckeyes), and I really didn't think he'd fill out this quickly.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

What strikes me the most is just how huge he looks compared to Frye. The man's a beast.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Damn, its amazing how quick and agile and coordinated and athletic he is considering how big he is. Not too many of those out there. I haven't seen someone this big like that since Shaq (Howard is close, but he is about 2 inches shorter and 20+ pounds lighter).


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*drool*

If his body stands up to the pounding like Shaq's has over the years (at least until 2004).... my God. And he's already quicker than Shaq ever was, even the Rookie Shaq.

Please, please, please, God... fate.. Mother Nature... Xenu... whatever controls the universe... let him stay healthy and a Blazer for his entire career.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I vote Channing Frye for the Most Valuable Teammate Award. Also, the way he's muscled up and improved his shot, he may be the teams Most Improved Player: If he can get on the court, LOL.

I love this team.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> *drool*
> 
> If his body stands up to the pounding like Shaq's has over the years (at least until 2004).... my God. And he's already quicker than Shaq ever was, even the Rookie Shaq.
> 
> Please, please, please, God... fate.. Mother Nature... Xenu... whatever controls the universe... let him stay healthy and a Blazer for his entire career.


I doubt Greg will ever let himself get as fat and out of shape as Shaq routinely did during the off seasons. With any luck, Greg should have a long and prosperous career.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

God, it kinda scares me to watch him like that! Don't hurt yourself Greg!


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Please, please, please, God... fate.. Mother Nature... Xenu... whatever controls the universe... let him stay healthy and a Blazer for his entire career.


Look for the man with the duct tape. Duct tape is like the force. It has a light side and a dark side and it holds the universe together.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

c_note said:


> God, it kinda scares me to watch him like that! Don't hurt yourself Greg!


I think I'm going to wince every time he jumps for a few months. And does anyone else have horrible visions of an Odom cheap shot the first game?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

#10 said:


> I think I'm going to wince every time he jumps for a few months. And does anyone else have horrible visions of an Odom cheap shot the first game?


not if they want kobe out for season

:smoothcriminal:


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

lol at channing trying to block greg, he went up then quickly got out of the way...


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Oden looks good!! I wish the season would start tomarrow.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

No one here is talking about the REAL issue...

That Martell looks RIDICULOUS without hair.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Oden looks good!! I wish the season would start tomarrow.


Greg is far from ready for the season to start tomorrow.

But I know what you mean. 

(Just think how good he's going to look in 3 months.)


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

yes he needs all the alley oops training he can get


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

All those who have been saying that Greg is not more polished offensively than Howard need to watch this video clip. 

You can tell from Oden's first 15 footer on the video that his shot is much better than Dwight's. 

Also, Frye didn't stance a snowball's chance at stopping Greg. It is funny to watch, and it makes me so excited to see Greg out there this season!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't think Frye is supposed to be stopping Greg in those drills. He's just supposed to give a token presence. I'm guessing this is the non-contact portion of the early workouts. It's a good thing too -- or else the team might be short one Frye. :wahmbulance:


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

I was just thinking what a great pick he can set. Odom look out for Oden!

g


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I am so jealous. We get frickin Bargnani and you get this monster.. 

I truly envy you all.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

He looks really fluid for having not played for so long. But damn, does he look gassed


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Porn_Player said:


> I am so jealous. We get frickin Bargnani and you get this monster..
> 
> I truly envy you all.


eace:

I don't understand why so many Blazer fans don't like Stern. If it weren't for the one-year-college rule, we wouldn't have Oden.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

#10 said:


> And does anyone else have horrible visions of an Odom cheap shot the first game?


Nope. Odom only cheap shots players smaller than he is. He'll take one look at Greg Oden and run to hide behind Dyan Cannon's skirt.

BNM


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

I wonder if he still has the explosiveness to get as high when jumping as he did against Leon Powe in the summer league against Boston (BBert's avatar). He was definitely just cruising in the practice footage but I'm curious if his knee is limiting his athleticism at all.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> What strikes me the most is just how huge he looks compared to Frye. The man's a beast.


I mentioned this in previous thread on the Frye-Oden workout video... at his combine Frye was both taller and heavier then Dwight Howard was at his. 

But the thing that stood out for me was how ambidextrous he is. That he could smoothly adjust in the air to finish with either hand is a thing of beauty for a guy of his size. 

STOMP


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

doesn't look like he has nearly the vertical he had pre-injury. hopefully that's coming.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> doesn't look like he has nearly the vertical he had pre-injury. hopefully that's coming.


He most likely wasn't going 100%, but I agree. 

However, I'm pretty confident the vertical will improve from what he has now. 

I can do all the squats, bike riding and leg press that I want, but until I get on the court and start actually jumping, my vertical suffers. Greg's vertical will come back. :clap:


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> doesn't look like he has nearly the vertical he had pre-injury. hopefully that's coming.


yeah i didnt notice him getting too high on those dunks, hopefully he was just taking it easy.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Re: vertical - anyone remember that photo of Chris Paul blocking Amare Stoudamire's shot when they were both scrimmaging for team USA the Summer before Stoudamire came back from microfracture? Stoudamire seems able to get up well enough now.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Bob Whitsitt said:


> No one here is talking about the REAL issue...
> 
> That Martell looks RIDICULOUS without hair.


I will second that, so true:lol:


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

A few items that stood out to me from that video:

1. Oden's upper body is huge, and in a good way. I'm not quite sure he yet knows how to carry it. Right now he just seems hulking.

2. You have to love it when he gets angry when missing a dunk and even a foul shot. This is not a nonchalant dude on the court. Regardless of his affable personality, my money is on the fact this is one competitive SOB.

3. Channing Frye is not a tiny guy. Yet when put next to Oden, Channing Frye becomes Small Frye. (Thank you, thank you; I'll be here all week. Try the prime rib and don't forget to tip your waitresses.) Regardless of my bad puns, it's true.

4. As for his lack of emphasis on his dunks and not elevating, I put it to going 1/2 speed in these drills. It takes almost no effort for him to dunk the ball. Compare the difference between the energy GO expends dunking compared to Channing in that video. It's actually shocking.

5. Damn.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Bob Whitsitt said:


> No one here is talking about the REAL issue...
> 
> That Martell looks RIDICULOUS without hair.


Where did you see a pix of Martell without hair? Pix anyone?


g


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Great footwork on that spin move around Channing. How does a guy that big move like that?

And for those of you worrying about his vertical, it's pretty clear to me that he's taking it easy on his dunks, and he's exhausted as well. I wouldn't read too much in to the fact that he's lightly dunking.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

"It's the... eye of the tiger, it's the cream of the fight 
Risin' up to the challenge of our rival 
And the... last known survivor stalks his prey in the night 
And he's watchin'... us... all... in... the... EYE!!!!!
of the tiger."


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Pretty amazing. Not too many players come back from a major injury and don't look the least tentative. He's back.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

The Professional Fan said:


> Great footwork on that spin move around Channing. How does a guy that big move like that?
> 
> And for those of you worrying about his vertical, it's pretty clear to me that he's taking it easy on his dunks, and he's exhausted as well. I wouldn't read too much in to the fact that he's lightly dunking.


That spin move was very nice. I'd like to see more of that out of him.

From the report, this drill was about Oden repeatedly dunking everything they threw at him. Clearly he was pacing himself and just starting to really put some work on the knees. I'm sure he his capable of more, but that wan't the drill.


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

I really wouldn't worry about his athleticism, as others said he was pacing himself to not get tired since he had to repeatedly dunk non-stop. It was his first practice as well and not in basketball shape yet, I don't think he'd want burn out quickly his first day back on the court. As Mike Rice said, he never once favored or looked down at his knee (while most guys do when coming back, Oden's knee condition wasn't nearly the extent to guys like Zach or Amare). 

This was mentioned in the Oden article as well:



> "The important thing is he's moving well and *he has the same explosiveness and athleticism as he did before the surgery*," Penn said.





> Occasionally, however, he *unleashed a violent two-handed dunk*, which raised the eyebrows of Demopoulos, Frye and Penn.





> That's some nasty stuff," Penn said. "*And we're not even going full speed.*"


----------

